# Data Recovery Software



## cgigeek (Oct 3, 2012)

Please recommend me a payed software for UFS filesystem data recovery
(besides backups :0 )
I have used foremost,scalpel and photorec, all good,
but looking for something better.


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 3, 2012)

http://www.ufsexplorer.com/


----------



## cgigeek (Oct 3, 2012)

AlexJ said:
			
		

> http://www.ufsexplorer.com/



Hi there, have you used it? I tried installing but it looks like it uses tons of X11.
Maybe needs a GUI?


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 6, 2012)

I worked with windows versions and it works pretty good. Never has a choice to try it under other OS but Im pretty sure it would require GUI stuff


----------



## cgigeek (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks AlexJ


----------



## Erratus (Oct 15, 2012)

You might have a look on these ports. Maybe one fits better to your needs.
sysutils/ffs2recov        A utility to recover UFS2 filesystems
sysutils/magicrescue      A file recovery tool which recovers deleted files from a block device


----------



## brucereid (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi cgigeek,
For UFS filesystem data recovery you can try Kernel for Solaris SPARC Data Recovery software that has advanced features to recover your all corrupted or deleted UFS file system. Its a paid software with in reasonable price.
You can also try demo version firstly to check the working function of it.For more info visit:
Regards
Bruce


----------

